# apple music



## dan4x4 (14 May 2016)

£9.99 a month, and its awesome. just saying.

also if you have a mac and some decent headphones then its worth it


----------



## Julian (15 May 2016)

I'll never buy an apple product as long as I live.

From a support perspective, they are the most frustrating hardware to work with. It wouldn't be so bad if they weren't so over priced.


----------



## rebel (16 May 2016)

dan4x4 said:


> £9.99 a month, and its awesome. just saying.
> 
> also if you have a mac and some decent headphones then its worth it


What's your comparison? Spotify?


----------



## GotCrabs (16 May 2016)

I don't see the point in having to pay for a music service when I can just upload music from my laptop onto my iPhone and listen.

Also, never had an issue, ever, with Apple or iPhones, touch wood, haha.


----------



## alto (16 May 2016)

Paying for music means a lot for the musicians


----------



## GHNelson (17 May 2016)

rebel said:


> What's your comparison? Spotify?


Don't need to pay when I got this lot!
About 8,000 albums/discs!
 hoggie


----------



## zozo (17 May 2016)

alto said:


> Paying for music means a lot for the musicians



A lot *more* you mean.. Not paying might be frustrating for the less succesfull musicians, but hey what's the secret behind succes and making music anyway? Is it to enjoy yourself and others or is it to get rich and famous with a private jet and one car for each day of the week? Downloading music for free is considered ilegal and a crime, but still it already happens for over a decade and still all good concerts are sold out and still succesfull musicians fly around in a private jet. 

It's a wicked world.

But if a mucisian is frustrated that he can't make enough of a living with makig music he probably aint good or aint smart enough, that's obvious. And should consider another side career, instead of beeing frustrated and enviously blaming others for it not willing to pay for a mediocre performance or beeing surrounded by shark managers and producers holding it back. Don't worry be happy, get a life.

Music should be for free..


----------



## GotCrabs (17 May 2016)

All my music comes from CD or iTunes, I just store everything on the lap top and transfer it to my mobile or hook up to the stereo.


----------



## GHNelson (17 May 2016)

When your as old as me you should have a big Record collection!
That's CDs or Downloads to the youngsters!
Its my birthday today... so may get a couple of Downloads or CDs as presents!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Andy D (17 May 2016)

All my music is on the laptop. My CDs are stored away in the loft.

Makes it much easier to transfer, make playlists and stream to other areas.


----------



## zozo (17 May 2016)

I still have chest with 450 CD's i bought when i was younger. If i coun't the price i payed for it i kinda consider myself totaly crazy i ever did. Actualy there are only very few i still listen too. A lot of it, if i listen it again i ask myself, why the hell did i like this.. What is fun is when the youngsters in the family come with something they think is new and go totaly nuts over it and i can say, look in the chest there you'll find the original.


----------



## Andy D (17 May 2016)

zozo said:


> look in the chest there you'll find the original.



Definitely a sign your getting older!


----------



## GHNelson (17 May 2016)

I've been through a few music  formats in my time Vinyl, Compact Tapes, 8 tracks, Video Discs, Mini Discs, Mini Cds, CDs, Mp4...Mp3
There probably more!
Vinyl is on its way back with the price  to go with it as well, its done a full circle!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Title-Blue.../ref=tmm_vnl_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
£39.95
it is a double though...suppose its the same price relative as back in the early 70s.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## zozo (17 May 2016)

Andy D said:


> Definitely a sign your getting older!



Next to that i'm the youngest of 6 children, i didn't even reached my teens and i was already listening to my older brothers vynil record collections.. 1 brother was a hippy and an other a soul freak.. It kinda spoiled me, listening to mister dynamite, otis reding, curtis mayfield, al green, eta james, sarah vaugan, billy holidy and many others from the ghetto in the gerne inspired me the most from the hippy stuff i always had a laugh with captain beefheart and funkadelic the rest i found just a bit to sweet.or much to progressive not my thing.. Always said Oh lord by me a soul record and hit it Fred..  Tho the early beegees where totaly awsome. And when i grew into a teenager i only heard crap and in the 80's in the 90's it became worse because everybody started covering the 60's and 70's till today.  Like The Red Hot Chili Poopers.. Evrybody was yelling darn this is uncommercial man this is great!! And i said wtf they are only covering Steve Wonder and George Clinton.. It  kinda spoiled my teens, never had the fun like my friends had, didn't like the music of my time. I sounded like an old man saying way back it was much better..


----------



## dw1305 (17 May 2016)

Hi all,





zozo said:


> otis reding, curtis mayfield, al green, eta james, sarah vaugan, billy holidy and many others from the ghetto in the gerne inspired me the most from the hippy stuff i always had a laugh with captain beefheart and funkadelic the rest i found just a bit to sweet.or much to progressive not my thing.. Always said Oh lord by me a soul record


 Marcel, you are a man after my own heart, while I'm typing this I'm listening to Gil Scott Heron's "Winter in America" and after that then it's some Bobby Womack ("The Poet"), probably finished off with Alice Smith (look her up on youtube, she is great).

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (17 May 2016)

I'm a early 70s man Roxy Music. David Bowie, Queen, Rod Stewart and the faces, Elton John....great times!


----------



## alto (17 May 2016)

zozo said:


> Music should be for free..


one might say the same of everything for which we pay in our society ... 

why is stealing music any different than any other theft 



zozo said:


> But if a mucisian is frustrated that he can't make enough of a living with makig music he probably aint good or aint smart enough, that's obvious. And should consider another side career, instead of beeing frustrated and enviously blaming others for it not willing to pay for a mediocre performance or beeing surrounded by shark managers and producers holding it back. Don't worry be happy, get a life.



hmmm I suppose you _could_ say all those things about Adele
- as she was foolish enough to record a new album & release singles, she certainly deserved that stolen copies hit the airwaves even before any official version ...


----------



## zozo (17 May 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Marcel, you are a man after my own heart, while I'm typing this I'm listening to Gil Scott Heron's "Winter in America" and after that then it's some Bobby Womack ("The Poet"), probably finished off with Alice Smith (look her up on youtube, she is great).
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thank you Darrel.  Bobby i know.. Gil Scot Heron i didn't, great track, that's the music i'm talking about.. And Alice Smith also not yet heard about, it gave me the goose bumbs, that's one example how a voice can be an instrument. Realy great... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zozo (17 May 2016)

alto said:


> one might say the same of everything for which we pay in our society ...
> 
> why is stealing music any different than any other theft



Yes we pay for a lot in society just because a few don't get their throath filled enough.. So you are correct, not everything but a lot, to much IMHO.
Like a socker game, why should i pay for a socker game when there is advertisment during the game where milions go around only to be able to have a billboard in the stadium.. Why should a socker player reseve millions a year.. Why does the EU support Spain with millions from our tax money, while the Spanish goverment is supporting Real Madrid with our money with milions a year to keep them at the top.

As i said its a wicked world.

Microsoft makes bilions of dollars a year from the commersials the sell at Microsoft Social Networks, they make so much they could give their operating system away for free.. No their throath can''t be filled enough.. Mean while it is all over known in the IT world that Microsoft used cracked software to develop their operating systems. The prooof for that is still to be found today, look in the audio files of Windows XP and open them with notepad, scroll down and you'll see the footprint in plain text of a well known hackers name and the name of the hacked audio editing software used to create the files.

STealing music because you can download it, is just a pointing finger of a few people who do not get their throath filled enough.. It aint realy stealing it's like listening radio. It's spreading the word like propaganda..  If the music is good enough people still go and see the concerts and there you can earn your money and that's what happens still. Spread you're music for free and more people will hear it and if you are realy good even more people will come to your concerts.. Also this is a little wickedly put in society, it's not the listener who's making the victim of the musician, it's all those sharks around the musician making it hard.


----------



## dan4x4 (28 May 2016)

I like it, its good cos I can listen to it in the car anything I like I just download it. I have downloaded stuff for free in the past but always knacks computers in my experience.

Also the quality of the sound is great through the mac with my headphones on. 

I have had 3 windows laptops and they always end up with issues. Hopefully the mac will be different as it did cos a fortune ha


----------

